

Properly stopping a SIP flood - there
http://jcs.org/notaweblog/2010/04/11/properly_stopping_a_sip_flood/

======
agranig
For these kinds of SIP scenarios you could just use sipp
(<http://sipp.sourceforge.net/>) and craft a simple scenario file like
<http://sipwise.com/reg_srv.xml.txt> instead.

Start with "sipp -sf /path/to/reg_srv.xml -i <local ip> -p <local port>" and
you're done.

